# Computer says failed OC



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi.
Iv been reading and searching about some OC and about my CPU and the motherboard and I understand that there is something that called "CPU Multiplayer" and "FSB Frequency".
My CPU is E8500 and I understood for my CPU, the "CPU multiplayer" is unlocked (x9.5 by default) so what I need to do is to change its just the "FSB Frequency" (333 by default) to do the overclock.
(my motherboard is Asus P5QL-E)
First of all I tried to change it to 420 but after the saving the computer crashed and then said in the black log that the OC failed... 
So I tried to change it to 400 and it didn't crashed after the restart, and even the log showed increased Ghz.
But, after the os loaded and opening "CPU-Z", he showed me x6.0 multiplayer instead the normal x9.5 multiplayer so the Ghz fell down to 2400...

So what is that mean? And what do I need to do from here?

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing needs to be done in small increments. Your first attempt was apparently too much.
Go back to default settings and start over.
The E8500 should do most anything at stock setting. Are you having performance problems? CPU-Z probably shows 6x on the multiplier because the CPU is being throttled back to the required speed. 
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

E8500
HD Radeon4870
Asus p5ql-e
500Gb
4GB RAM 1000MHz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU? A good quality PSU is imperative for OC'ing due to the additional demands on the components.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hiper 525w or 550w dont remember. But for sure between 525 and 550


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't oc with a hiper psu because they are crap and you should be running a higher watttage for your system anyway before overclocking.

you need a good psu and it needs to be 750w and if your overclocking you do it in small increments otherwise you could damage the system permanently.

you probably havent switched intel speeds step and c1e off that is why the cpu clock speed has dropped.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. firsl of all thank for your answer.
Second I know that I cant do high OC I dont want to do that.
Third, I heard that it because something that saves power and about the "c1e" thah you said.
So can you please say to me how to power it off? now step by step you, I know a how to do some stuff 
Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into the bios and disable instel speedstep and c1e but you can re-enable it when you get to an oc your happy with.

You can do a high overclock but you dont do it straight away you do it in stages and test it by stress testing the cpu then when you get to a level your happy with you are happy with then you stress test for a long time to be sure its stable.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

What program are you advising me to use to check stability?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

after each 60MHz increment you stress test with occt for 1 hour when you get to an overclock you are happy with you stress test with prime95 for 6 hours + and monitor the temps with real temp aswell.

The proper way to overclock is to increase the FSB by 10MHz then you see if you get into windows and the temps are ok then you go back and repeat the process then after 60Mhz you stress tes if everything is ok repeat the above.

You need to make sure the ram doesn't go over its rated speed and that you manually set the ram voltage to the manufacturers stated level

You also can (optional) manually enter the ram timmings.

If you get a bsod at any time then you need to increase the vcore voltage but only ever do it to the next available voltage and try a again

You do not want your max temps to go above 60 degrees c

BUT then again you should replace the hiper before overclocking because they have a habit of dying and taking other components with them when the are stressed.

You shouldn't have to change the multiplier ever but yu can if you want, I never do it.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for your answer.
But I have some questions:
1.) with what program I can know my RAM rated speed?
2.) how do I know my manufacturers ram level?
3.) which vcore voltage do I need to change and it's called in the BIOS?

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you do everything in the bios. your ram speed will be there anway but its best to enter it manually it will look similar to this 2-2-2-12 you could use cpu-z through windows to see it to on the memory tab.

the ram stcks will have a label on them or printed writing on them saying the voltage. You could also google the make and see what it is

There is only one vcore voltage thats for the cpu and you only change that if you need to i.e the cpu fails to get you into windows when overclocking or it fails during the stress test.


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

To stress test your cpu, use prime 95, other programs to have open are cpu-z which will show your overclock and ram timings. Cupid hardware monitor to watch your temps, are you using the stock cooler or got an upgraded cooler, As mentioned, increase speed in small steps. Yes it will mean lots of restarts etc. other factors are motherboard, my old board wouldn't let my old e6700 3.2ghz get past 3.55ghz.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Do I have to Test with the Prime 95 for 6 hours?


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

mainly on the finished overclock, use prime for about 20 minutes while you are getting to your desired speed. If it fails prime within 20mins or you get the blue screen or chut down then start going back until its stable. once you have got to your limit or speed many people prime them for 12 to 24 hours. Fin out your cpu max temp via intel's website, if it exceeds this or close many deem this as a fail also.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i use occt for 1 hour whilst getting things done then use prime95 at the finished settings for 6 hours whilst monitoring the temps

running prime for a long time when at the final stage is crucial so you know your system is stable. I have seen too many people get an overclock they are happy with test with prime for an hour or two then one day they are happilly playing a game and black screen,no power, dead system.

When we do overclocking competitions we dont do any of that but thats the reason the systems dont last much past the competitions because we have completley screwed them, especially the ones were we use alternative cooling like nitrogen and cooking oil


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't understand your final sentence: "if it exceeds this or close many deem this as a fail also."


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

what it means, if your cpu max temp is 71 deg, and while running prime you get say 69+ then your cooking your cpu which could end up with a dead cpu so no turning back the overclock then. what cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

he means that if your max cpu temp is reached or is near when testing in prime95 then you need to back off the overclock.

Your cpu max temp is 72.1 degrees c if I remember correctly. YOu do not want to go over 60 degrees c infact you want to be lower.

My max temp is 58 degrees c and that is in winter with all the heating on in the house. My max temp the rest of the time is 52 degrees c.


----------

